# Squirrel Skinning



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is a Video on one way to skin a Squirrel

http://www.dropshots.com/videolink.php?userid=36149&cdate=20051017&ctime=075219&showVideo=1

big rockpile


----------



## tuvold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey,

Cool vid, big rockpile. I always cut off the feet, make a slit in the back and pull the skin apart like a pants and a shirt. Will try this method next squirrel season.

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tuvold said:


> Hey,
> 
> Cool vid, big rockpile. I always cut off the feet, make a slit in the back and pull the skin apart like a pants and a shirt. Will try this method next squirrel season.
> 
> ...


Thats the way I do it.But alot do it like the Video.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Well I got dial up and downloads take a day or two to download. So can someone tell me basically what happens in the video? I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Well I got dial up and downloads take a day or two to download. So can someone tell me basically what happens in the video? I would appreciate it very much.


He does the cut through the Base of the Tail,then cuts on each side vtowards Belly,then steps on Tail,pulls up with Hind Legs,which pulls around to Belly,down to Head and Front Legs,then pulls rest of Hide off Hind Legs.

Easier to show than tell.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Rockpile. I'm gonna haft to give some of those methods a try. I always skin my squirrels as if I'm gonna save the hides a put them on a stretcher. I usually end up just throwing them away. Just as well as skin them fast and throw the hide away immediately.


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

tuvold said:


> Hey,
> 
> Cool vid, big rockpile. I always cut off the feet, make a slit in the back and pull the skin apart like a pants and a shirt. Will try this method next squirrel season.
> 
> ...


Yep thats how we do it as well, rabbits pretty much the same to


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I don't know if it was the same video you have posted but I just saw a video on survival.com that showed a guy skinning a squirrel in just 50 seconds. My gosh! That's about 10 or 12 squirrels to my one! I can hardly wait till my next big squirrel hunt. I'm gonna try it his way.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

That's close to the video that I linked to a month or so ago. Only difference is this new one continues the under-the-tail cut all the way around to the belly. That does prevent the unexpected tail breaking off now and then. 

50 seconds to get a squirrel out of its skin? That's probably about average using the method described in that video. Feet and head are cut off while still in the "pants" and "shirt". Shouldn't take much more than 2 minutes from first cut to gutted carcass if you just have one to do. Most I was ever faced with at one time was 40. With that many to do, all 40 were skinned first and then gutted. That's so that the hands remain dry. Otherwise, bloody hands are a magnet for hairs.

Martin


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Awsome Ive never seen one skinned like that before.(big grin)..... :dance: 
Is there an easier way to do a deer? Yall jusy keep on talking n Ill take notes.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Some of my huntin' buddies do it like in the video,and I've done it that way too,but I've found that if the torso caught much shot,they seem to tear easier that way.
I dunk 'em in water first,then run my hand(hard)across the squirrel with the lay of the fur to remove most of the loose hairs.Next,with a hatchet,I remove feet,head,and tail,Then,I make a cut just a bit behind the shoulder blades,and pull the skin in both directions.This way doesn't seem to tear the carcass if it took alot of pelllets.


----------

